# ATi HD5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition gesichtet



## Explosiv (19. Januar 2010)

*ATi HD5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition ​*
​AMD hatte bei der Einführung der Radeon HD 5870 eindrucksvoll demonstriert, wie ihre neue Multi-Monitor-Technik namens "ATI Eyefinity" funktioniert.

So hatte AMD bereits im September versprochen, dass Sie demnächst auch eine Grafikkarte vorstellen, welche als Single-Grafikkarte bis zu sechs Monitore gleichzeitig ansteuern kann. 
Der Konkurrent Nvidia benötigt bei der Verwendung von mehr als zwei Monitoren hierfür schon ein SLI-Gespann, auch bei der kommenden Fermi-Generation wird das nicht anders sein.

Selbst im Mainstream-Bereich in Form der HD5770 und HD5750 können die ATi-Radeon-Grafikkarten auf dieses Feature zurück greifen.
Nun sind bei den Kollegen von HARTWARE.NET neue Informationen über eine HD5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition aufgetaucht, welche auf eBay-US angeboten wird.

Von der ATi-Eyefinity 6 Edition hatte man in letzter Zeit wenig gehört und gesehen, der eBay-Händler in den USA bietet zur Zeit auf seiner Seite die ATI Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition an, welche zu einem Preis von 900 US-Dollar (ca. 630 Euro) den Besitzer wechselt. 
Die Grafikarte wird als "Pre Release Version" bezeichnet und verfügt über sechs DisplayPort-Anschlüsse und kann auf 2 GByte großen Grafikspeicher zurükgreifen. 
Die ATi 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition ist mit einem 8-Pin und einem 6-Pin PCIe-Stromanschluss ausgestattet, was eine grobe Schlussfolgerung auf den Verbrauch zulässt, da die normale HD5870 mit nur zweimal 6-Pin PCIe auskommt.
Leider gibt es noch keine weiteren Informationen zu den Taktraten, aber diese dürften womöglich etwas höher sein, als es bei dem Standard-Modell der HD5870 der Fall ist.
Weitere Informationen über Technik und Verfügbarkeit liegen derzeit nicht vor, auch dies dürfte sich in der nächsten Zeit ändern.

Das Angebot von E-Bay findet ihr hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: HARTWARE.NET


----------



## tm0975 (19. Januar 2010)

Die erste Karte, die mit 2 GB kommt, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder? Prima! Hoffe, sie wird bald getestet.


----------



## Johannes_MG (19. Januar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Der Konkurrent Nvidia benötigt bei der Verwendung von mehr als zwei Monitoren hier schon für ein SLI-Gespann, auch bei der kommenden Fermi-Generation wird das nicht anders sein.
> 
> 
> ​ Ich dachte mit 3DVision Surround geht das bei der Fermi auch mit einer GPU...


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

Echt krank die sechs Displayports 

Aber wer braucht schon so eine Grafikkarte? Wer hat schon sechs Monitore?


----------



## DarkMo (19. Januar 2010)

entwickler ^^ überwachungszentralen... kA ^^ reiche kiddies die nich wissen wohin mit ihrem geld >< (hälts portemonaie auf <- alternativer geldmülleimer )


----------



## Spikos (19. Januar 2010)

Johannes_MG schrieb:


> Ich dachte mit 3DVision Surround geht das bei der Fermi auch mit einer GPU...


Nein, sobald du mehr als 2 Monitore ansteuern willst, brauchst du eine Zweite. Infos dazu findest du hier .
Hab ja noch nie von sowas wie ner Prerelease-Version von Grafikkarten gehört. Klingt interessant, allerdings ein wenig zu teuer für Ottonormalzocker.


----------



## martimoto (19. Januar 2010)

Heiliger BimBam..das ja mal n Spielzeug!


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> entwickler ^^ überwachungszentralen... kA ^^ reiche kiddies die nich wissen wohin mit ihrem geld >< (hälts portemonaie auf <- alternativer geldmülleimer )



Und Hollywood...in Filmen mit übertrieben Zentralen mit 30 Bildschirmen


----------



## Stingray93 (19. Januar 2010)

Schick,schick...aber was sind das denn für Anschlüsse? Die kenn ich gar net.
Bzw:
Monitor Wand!
http://www.technical-furniture.com/images/produkte/monitorwand/monitorwand-02_800.jpg


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Schick,schick...aber was sind das denn für Anschlüsse? Die kenn ich gar net.
> Bzw:
> Monitor Wand!
> http://www.technical-furniture.com/images/produkte/monitorwand/monitorwand-02_800.jpg



Das sind die "neuen" Display-Ports.


----------



## Stingray93 (19. Januar 2010)

Hm okay, sind die denn mit den "alten" alá DVI, HDMI und co kompaktibel?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Januar 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hm okay, sind die denn mit den "alten" alá DVI, HDMI und co kompaktibel?


 
ein auszug aus Wiki:



> DisplayPort 1.1 erlaubt Kompatibilität zu VGA, DVI und HDMI


 
Sollte eigentlich deine Frage beantworten oder 

Quelle


----------



## Rizzard (19. Januar 2010)

Was war denn bislang die Maximalanzahl an Monitoren, die ein Spiel je unterstützt hat?


----------



## tm0975 (19. Januar 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Echt krank die sechs Displayports
> 
> Aber wer braucht schon so eine Grafikkarte? Wer hat schon sechs Monitore?



Für Büroarbeit ist das ne fantastische sache, je nach tätigkeitsgebiet versteht sich. dafür waren bis jetzt deutlich teurere lösungen notwendig.


----------



## MARIIIO (19. Januar 2010)

Wie kommt der Händler denn an ne "Pre-Release-Card"? Wäre es möglich, dass diese Karte noch irgendwelche "Kinderkrankheiten" hat?

630€ Sind zwar ein wort, bei 6 Monitoren aber schon wieder ein verdammt guter Preis


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (19. Januar 2010)

Daran 6 FullHD Beamer  
Dann brauch man aber noch 3 weitere 5870 um die Auflösung von 6x1920x1080 flüssig darzustellen

Nein mal im ernst, die 2GB verleihen der 5870 hoffentlich nochmal richtig schub.


----------



## Astaroth (19. Januar 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Echt krank die sechs Displayports
> 
> Aber wer braucht schon so eine Grafikkarte? Wer hat schon sechs Monitore?


Das wär was für die Hardcore WoW-Zocker welche mit mehrern Accounts gleichzeitg Leveln wollen. 


Find das aber durchaus interessant, momentan ists ja schon schwer 2 Monitore mit einer Grafikkarte gut anzusteuern (zumindest so, dass man dann auch auf beiden Spielen kann).
Allerdings werd ich wohl niemals den Platz für 6 Monitore haben, geschweige denn das Geld dazu.


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das wär was für die Hardcore WoW-Zocker welche mit mehrern Accounts gleichzeitg Leveln wollen.
> 
> 
> Find das aber durchaus interessant, momentan ists ja schon schwer 2 Monitore mit einer Grafikkarte gut anzusteuern (zumindest so, dass man dann auch auf beiden Spielen kann).
> Allerdings werd ich wohl niemals den Platz für 6 Monitore haben, geschweige denn das Geld dazu.



Dann bräuchte man einen 360° Schreibtisch....klar ist die Lösung interessant...denke aber nicht, dass man damit jetzt eine neue Marktlücke entdeckt hat, mit der sich viel Geld verdienen lässt.

Dafür ist, denke ich, der Kundenbereich einfach zu klein.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Januar 2010)

> DisplayPort 1.1 erlaubt Kompatibilität zu VGA, DVI und HDMI


hmm, so wie das bei der karte aussieht, wird man aber maximal zu hdmi kompatibel bleiben können - es sei denn man hat so adapter die um 9° gedreht wären *grübel* aber is glaube eher unüblich oder?

also für die genauere erklärung was ich meine: die kompatibilität is sicher per adapter gemeint - wie sonnst sollte son d-sub oder dvi ding da draufpassen  aber die sind mindestens 3ma so breit wie diese dinger da. solange links un rechts genug platz wäre sicher kein prob, aber dafür stehn die schlicht zu eng beisammen ^^ aber wenn der adapter das quasi hochkant (eben um 90° gedreht) ausgeben würde, könnts vllt wieder passen ^^ weil höhe von dvi/d-sub sollte ja nich dicker sein wie die breite von den dingern da *g*


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. Januar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, so wie das bei der karte aussieht, wird man aber maximal zu hdmi kompatibel bleiben können - es sei denn man hat so adapter die um 9° gedreht wären *grübel* aber is glaube eher unüblich oder?
> 
> also für die genauere erklärung was ich meine: die kompatibilität is sicher per adapter gemeint - wie sonnst sollte son d-sub oder dvi ding da draufpassen  aber die sind mindestens 3ma so breit wie diese dinger da. solange links un rechts genug platz wäre sicher kein prob, aber dafür stehn die schlicht zu eng beisammen ^^ aber wenn der adapter das quasi hochkant (eben um 90° gedreht) ausgeben würde, könnts vllt wieder passen ^^ weil höhe von dvi/d-sub sollte ja nich dicker sein wie die breite von den dingern da *g*


 
Also bei Apple sind die mini Displayport adapter ein Kurzes kabel wo die enden der entsprechende port ist.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Januar 2010)

ah ok, das wär natürlich au ne idee. ich kenn immer nur diese festen "zwischenstecker" ^^


----------



## Legende (20. Januar 2010)

überflüssige karte die niemand braucht


----------



## ole88 (20. Januar 2010)

und das sagt alles? dein post ist überflüssig.

diese karte hat was für firmen oder anderem recht nützlich allerdings ist für 2gb doch die 5890 besser wenn man keine 6monitore braucht.


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2010)

Ich denke der Einsatzbereich solcher Karten ist doch eher beschränkt, aber durchaus vorhanden.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (20. Januar 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Also bei Apple sind die mini Displayport adapter ein Kurzes kabel wo die enden der entsprechende port ist.



Sapphire bitet doch auch ein aktiven displayport zu dvi adapter an, mit nem kabel.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Januar 2010)

Wieso 6 Monitore? In der Beschrebung (ganz unten, Frage und Antwort) sagt der Verkäufer doch:


> A: Because you have *6 mini display ports that can drive 12 monitor array* with eyefinity technology


----------



## alm0st (20. Januar 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Und Hollywood...in Filmen mit übertrieben Zentralen mit 30 Bildschirmen



Stichwort: "Galileo Mystery"


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> überflüssige karte die niemand braucht



die glänzt mal wieder die sinnfreie kommentare. ist ja nicht das erste mal. nur weil du keine ati-karten kaufst, was ja dein gutes recht ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie niemand kaufen möchte. abgesehen von ebay und der überschreitung meiner schmerzgrenze beim budget sehe ich in erster linie vorteile bei dieser karte! und da ist dann acuh der hohe preis gerechtfertigt.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wieso 6 Monitore? In der Beschrebung (ganz unten, Frage und Antwort) sagt der Verkäufer doch:



Meines wissens nach hat AMD keine Karten mit 12 Schirmen versprochen, sondern nur 3 und 6 - Monitor-Varianten. Das Paket hat wohl ein technick-unerfahrener Mitarbeiter in der Poststelle abgefangen und mit nach hause genommen.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Januar 2010)

Axo, das kann natürlich sein. Ich dachte einfach das es aufgrund der unterstützten Auflösung (DP1.2=bis zu 4096×2560 pro Port) vielleicht möglich wäre 2 Bildschirme getrennt voneinander über einen Port anzusteuern (ähnlich SATA Port-Multiplier). Hab mich mit "Display-Port noch nicht weiter beschäftigt.^^


----------



## DaStash (20. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> überflüssige karte die niemand braucht


Überflüssiges Kommentar was niemand braucht! 

@News
Wirklich eine tolle Grafikkarte und wenn man sich mal überlegt wieviel die Multimonitorkarten im Profi-Segment kosten, dann ist das auch für berufliche Anwender, die Geld sparen wollen, mehr als interessant. Im Heimbereich, wie schon beschrieben, macht das nur Sinn wenn man zu viel Geld für Monitore übrig hat. 

MfG


----------



## Rongofrock (20. Januar 2010)

Die Dinger sind Mini-Displayports. Ein Ati Mitarbeiter hatte mir die Dinger bei einer Vorführung mit einem 3-er Monitorgespann mal gezeigt. (Den wirklichen Namen habe ich leider vergessen, ATI hatte die speziell benannt.


----------



## masks (22. Januar 2010)

@INU.ID
wenn man pro displayport einen DualHead2Go für DP benutzt,
dann ja

Matrox DualHead2Go DisplayPort Edition (D2G-DP-IF) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Januar 2010)

Bevor man sich das teil 6x kauft lohnt es sich aber doch eher ne 2. Graka zu kaufen ^^


----------



## DaStash (24. Januar 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Bevor man sich das teil 6x kauft lohnt es sich aber doch eher ne 2. Graka zu kaufen ^^


Das kommt ja ganz darauf an, was du damit machen möchtest. Perse ist also deine Festellung falsch. 

MfG


----------

